# Touchpad case crack



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Just found one hairline crack over each speaker on my TP. Kinda sucks. Luckilly it doesn't really impede on my usage of the device, and I'm not really sure if I can send it back to HP to get it repaired for two reasons

A- CyanogenMod (which i guess i could just uninstall and then send it)
and
B- It's a demo model that I bought from a friend who worked at RadioShack during the Firesale.

My poor 32g has a crack and it's definitely going to drive me nuts haha.

Anyone else here have it happen? I know there's a whole thread on precentral (webosnation), but I'm wondering if there's anyone here that has sent it back to HP either as a demo model, or with CM on it and have them not give you a hastle.


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> Just found one hairline crack over each speaker on my TP. Kinda sucks. Luckilly it doesn't really impede on my usage of the device, and I'm not really sure if I can send it back to HP to get it repaired for two reasons
> 
> A- CyanogenMod (which i guess i could just uninstall and then send it)
> and
> ...


Remove cm lol. They aren't even going to consider a replacement if it's on there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Bleh... Kinda figured. Using the ACME Uninstaller will remove all traces of it?


----------



## Burncycle (Aug 6, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> Bleh... Kinda figured. Using the ACME Uninstaller will remove all traces of it?


Yes sir! It's just always best to take it to stock. Even if it is a hardware issue.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Ran the uninstaller, it worked perfect yet pretty sad







Talking to HP support online now and Doctoring the TP back to factory settings


----------



## hotshotz79 (Oct 16, 2011)

Both my speakers have that crack&#8230; and while using my touchpad, I ended up breaking it cuz my hands kept hitting it and it became loose.. I had to use super glue and put it together..
With glued broken crack = looks bad but atleast its not gonna break again
but if I had left it broken = looked worse as there was just a hole there :S

so i would suggest to seal it off before it breaks off


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

My touch pads are solid except for my wife's (also mine  its my portrait model 16gb) has the crack on one speaker. But everything else is great on it so I don't want a trashy refurbished model. My 32gb (landscape one lol) has no cracks but an occasional screen issue that I think was due to cm7.

But I won't send it back because I've seen lifting screens on refurbs and i don't want that

Sent From Nexi - The Galaxy Nexus


----------



## JKirk (Oct 25, 2011)

I have a crack at the speaker too. It started pretty small but now it's about 2.5-3 inches long. I had been using the HP "leather" cover but I don't think it provided much protection...so I bought this:

http://www.amazon.co...27680618&sr=8-1

It's really nice! provides some traction on the back of the TP so it doesn't slide out of my hands all the time and it covers up that unsightly crack!

I don't really want to try to send the device back to HP because I might end up with some other "refurbed" one and I'm very happy with the way this one is working and don't want to risk it...

I think it was a very poor design to use plastic for the back....but with this cover, I don't have to worry about it anymore...

-JKirk


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

HP's replacement options are pretty sweet. Either i get mine repaired for free, or a 30 dollar fast service, OR 60 bucks for a replacement


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Well, going to send it back to HP and get a replacement i guess. All for free. My unit started out as a demo model anyway, so yeah.


----------



## Ayziaa (Dec 30, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> Just found one hairline crack over each speaker on my TP. Kinda sucks. Luckilly it doesn't really impede on my usage of the device, and I'm not really sure if I can send it back to HP to get it repaired for two reasons
> 
> A- CyanogenMod (which i guess i could just uninstall and then send it)
> and
> ...


About your first reason. I have send mine for the cracks problem 2 days ago. I had Cyanogenmod on it. I didn't uninstall it. I thought: what do they care if my touchpad is running android or webos? I mean that's not what did the crack on the touchpad so. It's not like I'm asking for software support... That what I told myself, maybe it was a mistake and those A**hole will return it saying they can't fix it because the device is rooted or something like that but I would be really supprised! And sad! lol


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> Ran the uninstaller, it worked perfect yet pretty sad
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess what, any files created on the sd card by android programs do not get removed by ACMEuninstaller or the Doctor. You have to remove them manually from Windows Explorer. Just be careful you don't remove a WebOS created folder. Don't think it would cause any real harm, but one never knows. I looked at my newest 32 gb TouchPad before I installed Cyanogen, and there were several files and folders already there. BTW, you could just run the factory reset from WebOS and get the same effect of running the Doctor. Reset wipes the TP back to just like the day one took it out of the box.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Ayziaa said:


> About your first reason. I have send mine for the cracks problem 2 days ago. I had Cyanogenmod on it. I didn't uninstall it. I thought: what do they care if my touchpad is running android or webos? I mean that's not what did the crack on the touchpad so. It's not like I'm asking for software support... That what I told myself, maybe it was a mistake and those A**hole will return it saying they can't fix it because the device is rooted or something like that but I would be really supprised! And sad! lol


Never hurts to be careful. One can restore with an nandroid backup when they get it back. And what if they just toss yours in the refurb bin and ship you a different one????


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Eeeeeeek. I should have thought of that. I doctored it and now am having problems moving past the webOS login screen. For some reason it won't take to my account...... I'll have a few days to figure that out before they get me the box to ship my TP back to them anyway.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

Thiswho said:


> Eeeeeeek. I should have thought of that. I doctored it and now am having problems moving past the webOS login screen. For some reason it won't take to my account...... I'll have a few days to figure that out before they get me the box to ship my TP back to them anyway.


Make sure you are using the exact email address you used to create the account the first time. Also, if you do get it working, you don't need to wipe it before you ship it back to HP. Just go in with Windows Explorer and clean out the obvious Android files and folders.


----------



## amiskell (Nov 8, 2011)

Both my 32gb TP's had cracks on the speakers. They didn't replace them, but they replaced the outer casing and send them back.

My touchpad came back fine, by my wife's touchpad wasn't repaired correctly and the screen was raised up from the casing. I called HP and spoke with them and they agreed to replace it. The replacement had the same problem but nowhere near as bad.

So, you're mileage may vary, but be prepared to get a replacement/repair back that has the screen slightly raised from the casing.


----------



## Thiswho (Sep 17, 2011)

Yep, that's what I've been hearing. Mine is slightly raised right now, so maybe i'll get lucky?  Thanks for the tip on the full erase nevertells- ended up doing it anyway. Secure erase takes forever haha. 20 minutes in and it's only 1/4 of the way done... should have just done a normal erase. Whaaatever. worth it for a TP with a stronger case (without cracks)


----------



## Syxx (Jan 20, 2012)

My TP had a crack by the speaker, I sent it off and got the back cover replaced, a couple months later now it'ss cracked again in the same spot. It's a pretty common problem from what I've read around the web.


----------



## aTTila (Oct 13, 2011)

A friend received a refurb after his cracked at the speakers. 2 days after getting the refurb it started to crack as well. Mine has now done the same but am not bothering to send it back


----------



## JasonH83 (Nov 16, 2011)

I a had one crack by the speaker as well. In HP's defense, they handled the repair process extremely well--took maybe 7 business days from shipment to arriving back home. But, in the end, it is really just a matter of time before it happens again--the plastic between the screen and the speaker is just too thin and narrow. It was just poor engineering decision.


----------



## mars (Oct 13, 2011)

Mine has cracks on each side and on the back side as well, the cracks are starting to spread across the back very slowly, for now i have the front part glued and the back with some clear tape that is helping. I wont be sening back. If anytning all find a back some place and repace it my self. And with CM9 on this thing i could care less how it looks i just know it wroks amazing.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

A crack on each speaker. Would you guys recommend gluing it? I just bought gorilla glue for a few bucks on ebay. Will need to look up tutorial how to glue plastic.

I have Skinomi's carbon fiber back hides the cracks that are probably there


----------



## shosh (Oct 13, 2011)

sending it back is a complete waste of time. you'll get a new casing, but they didn't do anything different to solve the problem. eventually its gonna crack again. its just shitty design.

just apply a thin amount of superglue on it and itll be fine.

if you're ultra anal about how your product looks, the tp might not be for you.



Sepharite said:


> A crack on each speaker. Would you guys recommend gluing it? I just bought gorilla glue for a few bucks on ebay. Will need to look up tutorial how to glue plastic.
> 
> I have Skinomi's carbon fiber back hides the cracks that are probably there


dont use gorilla glue, that stuff expands into a foam and itll look really shitty.

just use cheap ole superglue. its pretty perfect.


----------



## altimax98 (Jul 14, 2011)

The proper way to completely remove Android is:

1 ACMEuninstaller
2 WEBOS doctor to most recent
3 do the big format option in webos. It will remove all folders and everything back to stock.



Sent from my CM9 TouchPad


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

altimax98 said:


> The proper way to completely remove Android is:
> 
> 1 ACMEuninstaller
> 2 WEBOS doctor to most recent
> ...


And you will find folders and files on the sd card that ACME, WebOS doc and big format don't touch,
Been there, done that, seen them.


----------



## koaschten (Aug 31, 2011)

Really seems to be a common issue, just noticed cracks on both speakers on my touchpad too.


----------



## kimmy2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just found cracks on my touchpad too









Won't be sending it back as it will probably do the same. It seems to be a hardware fault with no real fix.

Will be getting a Skinomi's carbon fibre skin to hide it and hopefully prevent it from getting worse.

Kimmy


----------



## Andysan (Feb 10, 2012)

Noticed last weekend that i too had a crack in the same kocation - dissapointing as my TP has never moved farther than from my nightstand to my bed and back.

If anyone is thinking of glueing theirs, i had success by squeezing a blob of superglue onto an old (clean) piece of tin, or can lid. Then dip a toothpick into it and gently peel back the spli to apply the glue underneth it. You should barely be using any glue at all here, else it will ooze out and may go into the speaker or screen, and dont fold the plastic back far else it may snap. Then apply gentle pressure and presto-fixo. ive had nk issues since.


----------



## jaysen (Sep 7, 2011)

Count me as lucky... I too have the cracks on both speakers.

I originally thought it was my 2 year old boy that mainly uses it..


----------



## sailorcolin (Feb 28, 2012)

Thiswho said:


> Just found one hairline crack over each speaker on my TP. Kinda sucks. Luckilly it doesn't really impede on my usage of the device, and I'm not really sure if I can send it back to HP to get it repaired for two reasons
> 
> A- CyanogenMod (which i guess i could just uninstall and then send it)
> and
> ...


I have the same problem! I have like 3, on both speakers and the USB port. I recently bought the HP Folio case and it seems to be keeping the cracks in line. i highly recomend the HP case. dosent add too much thickness to the profile.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

The HP case does nothing to protect against these cracks.... It's stress from an pressure on the case due to badly aligned mounting clips (design flaw #1) and too thin of plastic (design flaw #2). Like several others on other forums have reported, my TouchPad was sitting not even being used when I heard a loud "SNAP" and sure enough, I picked it up to find a brand new crack by the right speaker.

It had been babied from day one, and was in the official HP case at the time. There is pressure on the case where everything isn't lining up properly, and that's what is causing cracks at vulnerable locations. It has nothing to do with how you treat it or if it has a case on it.

When I called HP last week for warranty repair, they actually started trying to give me a line about "cosmetic damage" and that it wouldn't be covered by warranty. I told them "where to go" and they suddenly decided to accept it for repair.

Sure, some people paid $99 for their touchpad and may be okay with a glued and taped up piece of trash... but the last several sales weren't as cheap. My 32GB Touchpad was $229 from Woot. For $229 I don't want a busted up piece of trash....

I switched out while that one is gone to HP for a spare TouchPad that's been sitting in the box... and this one has bad light bleed... trying to decide what to do about it.


----------



## jericko (Jan 28, 2012)

I just noticed my TP has the cracks next to the speakers as well. Its in the official HP case, and never leaves my house, and mostly just sits on my Bedroom nightstand. I am not going to send it in, but I will reinforce the side with some clear superglue. I am not happy about it, but I think sending it to HP and getting it replaced will be a waste of time as I am sure it will just happen again.


----------



## Sepharite (Oct 13, 2011)

I just put Gorilla Glue on the side and it sealed it quite nicely.


----------



## kimmy2000 (Mar 14, 2012)

Just wanted to say, I fitted the carbon fibre skin and it has made the whole Touchpad feel much more sturdy and ridged. 
It has also hid the cracks and looks very good !

The skin is on clearance at the moment at www.skinomi.com/hp-touchpad-carbon-fiber-skin-protector.html and comes with screen protector. Use code "skinomi25" to get an extra 25% off!!!

Highly recommend


----------



## wannawin (Feb 14, 2012)

Pretty upset right now. Much like the others who posted, I noticed 2 hairline cracks near the usb port on my 32gb touchpad. One crack goes from the bottom of the port to the back of the touchpad, while the other goes from the top of the usb port to just below the home-button underneath the screen (where the housing ends). I bought a $50 Targus case for my Touchpad (on sale for $10 ) from day one and have never removed it. There are no scratches, scuffs or marks anywhere on the screen or back of it. Since is been a pretty long time after they stopped production and sale of them, I am sceptical as to how HP is going to follow through with my warranty claim.


----------



## rubixcube81 (Dec 17, 2011)

I had the same issue. Had to send it in to get it fixed, but I had it back less than 2 weeks after I sent it in. All in good working order, for free, and really pretty quick. Happy w/HP customer service for my discontinued product.

Sent from my cm_tenderloin using RootzWiki


----------



## Infinite Jest (Jan 17, 2012)

I've resorted to just applying a thin layer of super glue over the affected areas and it seems to have stopped the cracks (USB+ right speaker) from spreading. I'll only send it in if they get really bad. It's a damned shame they didn't put a little more effort into their q.a. when they picked their materials, but for the price I paid, I can't complain.


----------



## rposa (Aug 23, 2011)

+1 to a cracked case. After I read about it, I thought - my case isn't cracked. But nope. After further review, mine's cracked too. And the glass had started coming loose. Popped that back in, but very disappointed in the build quality. I'd be really pissed off if I'd paid $499 for it...

But since I have a total of like $75 in my 32g ... meh whatever.


----------



## sixohtew (Jun 14, 2011)

I feel really bad for everyone who is having these issues, I bought mine used for the same price as the fire deal and I haven't had any issues, but my mom who got one brand new had the cracks on both the speakers..I keep telling her I'll remove android and we will send it to HP but she honestly can't go one second without being on the tablet lol..since cm9 got on it she hasn't put it down..she used to go into webos all the time with cm7 but now, only Android lol..

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## sixth_element (Mar 24, 2012)

Man, I thought people were being careless with their touchpads. I just checked mine and I have cracks at one speaker, lol.


----------



## Lothinator (Jun 30, 2011)

I sent a TP back for cracked case near the speaker and it came back from warranty repair better than new. In fact, I've got about 5 or 6 Touchpads I have to deal with between friends, and the one I got back from HP with the repaired case has a better fit and finish than *any* of the new or remanufactured Touchpads we've bought. Most of the others had slightly uneven edges, mold marks barely visible on the edges of the plastic case, gaskets that weren't perfectly straight, raised corners, gaps, creaking back, etc. The one HP repaired had none of that, it looked 100% quality.

Unfortunately, even though it was my personal device, I had switched with a spare waiting for the warranty, and now my friend is claiming the "perfect" device for herself... *sigh*...


----------

